
Facebook applies for ad-targeting patent - taylorwc
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13577_3-20021141-36.html?part=rss&subj=news&tag=2547-1_3-0-20
======
yoasif_
Seems pretty obvious to me:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inventive_step_and_non-
obviousn...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inventive_step_and_non-
obviousness#United_States)

